# Sage smart grinder or mc2?



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been looking at the sage smart grinder and although the functionality seems great is it better than an mc2 which is quite a bit cheaper? I only need espresso grind so switching grind size isn't really needed for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The smart I suspect is more user friendly in its adjustment mechanism.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, think maybe get the mc2 an be able to adjust the grind finer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Graef


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't know much about graef


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I was looking at the Sage Smart Grinder Pro (BCG820) but have just bought a Graef instead.... not arrived yet, but looks v good on paper and for the price you can't really go wrong.

German made, and gets good reviews on the German and Aussie (where they're Sunbeam grinders) forums.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

I've just got a graef cm800 but only do brewed coffee so can't comment on how good it's for espresso.

For brewed it's working well, grind is even, with very little remaining in the machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think for the money the graef is a solid little grinder


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Got mine of Amazon warehouse German and worked out at £96.00 including delivery to UK. The box was slightly damaged but apart from that was brand new.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone had/got/know someone with one of the graef espresso machines, came across one on ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GRAEF-MATTE-BRUSHED-STAINLESS-STEEL-ESPRESSO-COFFEE-MACHINE-ES90-UK-NEW-SEALED-/171180047857?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item27db203df1


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I think for the money the graef is a solid little grinder


Would you recommend graef over the mc2, I only want espresso grind


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

which Graef models are people referring to?

I'm looking for a grinder to match with a Gaggia Classic and wondering if the CM800 is up to it with 40 grind settings or the CM85/90/95 etc?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've just gone for a CM95 for use with a classic - will report back once it arrives.

The 40 or 25 doesn't matter really - as the 90/95 and 800 all have an adjustable top burr carrier for major adjustment and then 25 or 40 steps within that range, but the 40 is just a wider range rather than finer steps (as far as I can tell).


----------

